# Egg Share General Chit Chat Part 11



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home ladies. Wishing you all lots of   and happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

i'm first
have a good day chatting 2moz 
                    luv mariexx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Marie Noooooooooo! I thought i was gonna be 1st!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ChickChick,

    Glad you found us all ok... Your not butting in at all hun   You are at the exact same stage as myself as we too have our planning meeting on the 12th June. The test you are waiting for is the longest one mine took 5 weeks to come back (but through my GP) I am sure they will match you on a pre-screening basis on the pre-tense that your test will be ok, I am sure you will find out more next thursday but it is annoying when you are not kept 'informed' I had to call my clinic to even see if DP's SSR was a sucess!! Unfortunatly you just got to go with the flow if this IVF has thought me one thing then it is to be more patient (which is something i am not) 

x


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL - I'm not sure what I need more in this process, a sense of humour or patience?! 

I can't wait to hear more next Thursday, but I've waited so long to even get this far, every day between now and me achieving my dream is painfully slow...  it's a horrible way to live your life, but I'm sure everybody on this site appreciates that.

I guess we'll both know more next week - have they said anything to you re a match yet? 

Love to all.

H xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Chick chick, well I totally understand the waiting hun, I have everything my drugs etc and was given a provisional date of 27th May to start but my recipent wasn't ready to start needed more bloods and so I am to ring this week when Af finally shows her face and then will find out if I start this month, I too have been getting quite impatient about it all but I guess it's just one of those things that they have to get right to get you started....

Morning to Katie, Natalie, Nicole 

Vikki - how are you today hun, have you tested again this morning or waiting until Thursday?  Sending you lots of cyber hugs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I am fine thanks busy today as I have all 3 Directors and the HR Manager in meetings so busy organising them.  Besides that feeling quite hot and clammy hoping its AF on her way got my best white knickers on hoping she will show....

How are you Katie excited about getting stuff through to start, I also have Suprecur hun waiting to start.....


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Can I join in?  I've been posting on Who's Who thread but would like to join in on here if that's ok?
Quick update on me - I'm on my first egg share cycle (2nd IVF), had my first progress scan yesterday and I'm ready already. Had to trigger last night for collection tomorrow morning   Reallly pleased as I'm so uncomfortable, feel ready to pop!

Getting quite anxious now.... really hope we get enough eggs for my recipient!   

Scary 
xx


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Really* excited & feeling quite positive  though the thought of dissapointment is always at the back of your mind but trying my best to remain optimistic! 

Feel under extra pressure now I've got someone else counting on me....really want to get some lovely eggs for my recipient! 

Scary x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Scary - excellent news hun, so tell me you have been stimming and when was your planned EC so how early are you?  I am interested as if I start in June I would love it to be earlier as hols booked for August...


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Katie, hun you never know...what will be, will be.  I really believe positive thinking helps.  My consultant has a big thing about visualisation - he says you should visualise the eggs growing and your embryos dividing and implanting. He has alot of success stories so I'm hoping it might help! Willing to give almost anything a try !

           
POSITIVE THINKING ALL THE WAY!

Scary
xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Morning all!

I hope your all enjoying the heavy rain that I am - yeuch ! On a break so I thought i'd see what you girlies are up too?

Hi and welcome Hayley/Chick (I'm a Hayley too!) Im same as you and playing the waiting game, Ive got my final 2 tests on Thursday (CF and the other chromo one) so gotta wait for those then get matched but hoping to start tx in July! and Hi Scary wow EC tommorow, you must be sooooo excited!!!

Katie and Lou so when do they give you all the drugs then? Is it once they have matched you or once all the tests come back ok?

Vikki - Got everything crossed for you and that you get the result you deserve   x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Hayley (JAG) I have my drugs already my Cons wrote the precription out on 10th May and they were delivered on 20th May as I had a provisional start date of 27th May but sadly my recipient wasn't ready so when AF shows up this week will ring the clinic and find out if I start in June.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Seen the above and thought it was cool 

Hey Everyone,

ChickChick, My clinic do already have a match for me and have done so for a couple of weeks they started looking just before DP's sperm operation, But that is probably because they had ALL of my test results i had all these carried out at my GP's before i went to my 1st consulation so was able to give them straight to them, They then tested DP for HIV Hep B&C and when these came back i think they then started to look for a match, Hopefully i will be able to know what is actually happening next Thursday but it really is a pain not knowing! I am self employed and although i can take time off when i need to i don't earn so DP needs to book time off to help try and cover me so that we are still earning & he is a Regional Manager so cannot just book time off willy nilly again it has to be planned in advance in order for him to get cover (normally 6 weeks notice he has to give) So if they turn around and tell us we can start June it will just not be possible for us, It would have to be July but then its making sure receiptant is ok with that and if not i guess August!! 
Ages ago they did offer for me to start in May and just hope that DP had sperm but i just was not willing to take the risk 

Scarey - Welcome hun, Hope you are ok. Egg Collection WOW  From tomorrow you will our PUPO lady on    I bet you are enjoying a needle free day today!

Vikki - Hope you are ok today hun, Have you done any more test's? Hopefully you are going to leave it now untill test day.... 

Veng - Forgot to say your hair is exactly how mine has been untill last month when i had some brown put in a layered 

Katie / Louise / Just a Girl - Good morning hope your all are ok, It's    here! Hope it gets nice for the weekend.. Infact i am going to check the forecast x

Natalie - Hope you are feeling ok (ish) I hope you are wrong and your DR has only taken 2 weeks this time around x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Well   Saturday  Sunday in Dublin but oh well! We'll either be in the hotel or in a pub i guess


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lou,

I'd only been stimming for 6 days when I had the scan yesterday, was scheduled for further progress scans on Wednesday with either another scan on Friday or EC if I was ready. I was only on 300iu of menopur but it seems to have done the trick. I did respond well last time but the dose was much higher and I was stimming for over two weeks (ended up coasting for a week and losing most of the eggs!! 

Anyway overall I'm ahead of schedule which can only be good news coz I'm *sooo* uncomfortable I could burst!! 
You must be finding it very frustrating not having a date set to start 
Where are you going & what type of holiday is it? Nothing too adventurous I hope?!!

xxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Bring on AF then for you Lou! On top of white knickers maybe put clean sheets on the bed and throw away any tampons in the house - im sure the witch will show up then or (the devil) as my dp fondly calls it - I can get a little tetchy with PMT!  

Morning Nicole - hope dublin weather gets better for you! 

Gonna have to go now ladies breaks over


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow Scarey 6 days stimming - Excellent Did they tell you how many follies you had

Just-A-Girl - I hope so! But we both need the break and it will do my eye's good to stay away from the computers lol. I am a Devil too with PMT! Really bad for the week running upto it... DP came home last night and half opened the door and popped his head round saying "is it safe to come in"    I've promised i will take a deep breath before tryin to kill someone in the airport at the weekend.. I get very short tempered!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Hayley (JAG) catch you later maybe lunchtime.

Scary - bless sounds like you had a pants time last time, it's a good sign if you feel ready to pop isn't it, I really hope you get lots of lovely juicy eggs tomorrow for you and your recipient     It is very frustrating not knowing when I start we are off to Bulgaria in August so if we don't start this month have to decide whether to cancel hols or delay until Sept    I really hope it all starts and I can get through tx before we go on 8th Aug    

Nicole - you will have a fab time in Dublin, have you been before?  You gotta go to Temple bar, its fab


----------



## Scary987 (Oct 5, 2007)

Definatley had atleast 18 follies on the right but they couldn't count them properly because my overies are so swollen they've joined together so they can't tell which side is which!? 

Hopefully that means there's plenty for both of us!!! 

Really glad I posted on here, you all seem so lovely! 

XXXX


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - I have not been No but DP has (although he was drunk for 2 days on a stag do) We are staying at the Hilton which is aparently 10 minute walk from the Temple bar so that will be great! I honestly don't care what we do as long as it is not talking about blooming IVF! 
I am obviously   that AF stays away till i get back it's due Monday but sometimes i with flying it will either bring it on or delay it a day or too (weird that) I always always book a holiday when AF is near.   I never ever had to think about it as up untill last year i had a x2 3 year implant in my arm and AF rarley ever showed i probably had 3-4 in the whole 6 years and no PMT it was brill! I think after we've had a successful tx i'm having another put back just to stop the PMT! As i know i am really nasty and just cannot control it no matter what!

Scarey Wow! 18 Follies! You must be feeling bloated hey?   I am sure you will have plenty they would not of stopped you stimming if you didn't i am sure your receiptant will be over the moon with whatever she gets as without you it her dream may not be happening x 

Katie - Your PC playing up or the forum? Wondered why you were so quiet!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

KatieD said:


> Its the forum I think because it says that they have gone on - but then when I look they havnt - but you have read that one so it must be better!!!!
> 
> XXX


It seems ok now  When is your goody bag full of drugs due to arrive then?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok now i have a question, Due to scarey Ready for collectiion quicker how does that effect the reciptant? I mean will she be ready too? How long does it take for her? Does she only DR? then she does something else for lining right? Ok that was about 3 questions   i'm confused  

Katie - You will be waiting looking out the window for the postman   unless your at work and have to wait till you get home   I have to go and collect mine from the clinic on the day they show you how to use them they give me them then, and then they give you stimming one's if your ready on baseline.


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi All 

Am at work so skim reading and desperately trying to keep up! 

Have had an email from clinic (I sent one this morning to find out what's going on).  They have a match for me but can't confirm anything til results of CF/chromo bloods - same as you Hayley! 

What's really peed me off though, is that they're shutting the clinic for renovation work at the end of July/early August, just at the time when I would ready for egg collection.  So they've advised there will be no treatment until the end of August.  Am I right to be annoyed?  If I'd have known that up front, I could have gone to another clinic.

Sigh...  hope everyone is well. 

H xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Huuumm - Katie i bet Nat will be along to tell us later  

Sounds funny doesn't it pop your trigger shot in the fridge, So just when you pop in to dig dinner out next to your chicken brest behind the Bacon but maybe infront of the sausage is what will hopefully release those eggs for your baby(s)


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

ChickChick! Oh No   Yes you have a right to be annoyed as you say if you had of known this you could of gone elsewhere! They should of told you this   I dont know what to say.....   How long have you been waiting for these test's?

I would say go elsewhere with your tests already completed but then you probably still wouldn't get round to starting untill August anyway


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My god I have just missed a page and had no emails to say there were posts  

Nicole if the weather is ok go on the tour bus, pay one price get on and off all day long a stop at the guiness factory is good and temple bar is fab for a good old knees up, you will have a great time, hope your AF stays away until you get back.

CHick chick - I would not be happy about that either, can you not change clinics?  Or at least look into changing.  Then again if everythingis geared up to start in August it is only 2/3 cycles away and I have had to wait since Feb and my clinic has been open with bloods etc taking time.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tip louise. Right i best get some work done then got to do some cleaning  

Catch you's later xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Woman in my office has just had a phone call to say she is going to be a Grandma again, why do these people get pg at the drop of a hat


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know, I am getting fed up with waiting I think and with Af looming hormones are all over the place, just want to know what is going to happen now, money is also very tight at the moment and DH is self employed and has no work after this week, we did discuss having to cancel tx but said we are going to get an interest free credit card and worry about i afterwards, life is so unfair


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, I guess I could change clinics, but I have a feeling that this place won't want to give up the results of my tests etc too quickly for another clinic to use seeing as they've footed the bill for all of them to-date. 

Sigh...  I guess I just wait - you'd think I'd be used to it by now!

And for the record, not only are there THREE women in my office who are pregnant right now (all roughly at the same stage), my best friend at work has told me she and her boyf are trying AND she's chosen the girls name that I want for my baby for when she has a little girl.  I told her she couldn't use the name (childish I know!) to which she told me it was for whoever had a little girl first.  HELLO - been trying for two years - a little sensitivity please? 

Can we get updates then to advise of new posts? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Katie, I think I knew that but seeing you have spelt it out helps me   sod it that's what we will do

Chickchick - ah bless sorry hun, I feel awful now at least I don't have to sit with pg women    Hope your times flys by till you get that IVF baby xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies....

Sorry not been posting been feeling really tired and suffering from terrible headaches the last couple of days. But will try and keep up with you.

Welcome to the thread Chick. Nice to have you here. Good luck with your tests.

AF is still here, Nicole.. no AF is normally about 5 days long, but because of the drugs it prolongs it. Just hope it stops soon, costing me a fortune in pads.   I am on supercur ladies, so you have all this to come lol! 

How is everyone?? Enjoying there week at work?? 

Scary... Good luck tomorrow hun, hope you get lots of lovely eggs for both of you!!! 

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie, sorry your feeling so pants, don't envy you and not looking forward to feeling that way especially the long af I am normally only a couple of days....

Thanks Katie you are so right that's one thing sorted now just need af to show so can get started


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Chick - depending on when your cycle is they may still start you down regging if its just before they open, You never know but i am sure they will go all through this on thurs.

Louise - We have paid for this treatment through money we saved for a good few month before hand but if this one fail's then we too will be doing a interest free credit card funded cycle as i cannot dip into our house fund. If this treatment fails we are off to Czech Republic at the Reprofitt so DP can have a MESE instead which will almost guarantee us great results i've spoken to the DR via email a few times and i he has given me a price of £2000-ish including Drugs & freezing of DP sperm using all of my own eggs (they don't share there) The actual MESE is the cost over there as having the sperm frozen here! Its rediculasly cheap. If i'm honest i don't even want to have the treatment at MFS because of the sham of DP's SSR but we owe the swimmers he got a chance and also i wouldn't want to let my receiptant down so we are just going with the flow treating this one as a 'trial run'

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole thats does sound cheap doesn't it, fair play for you being so positive hun, you sound very focused and I really hope you don't have the travel to Czech for tx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nat - Oh the joys!! Look forward to that then   Sorry your feeling pants though hun, It can't be nice. x

Louise -   you never know i might not need to go anywhere, but i cannot help but think they just froze any old ^SadSperm^ to get the £££'s afterall its all about the £££'s for clinic's! So i am therefore not putting all my eggs in one basket.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheap isn't the word! This is the price list he gave me:

IVF cycle	1000 €
IVF cycle without ET 700 €
Intracytoplasmatic sperm injection (ICSI) 300 €
Assisted hatching (AH) 150 €
Extended cultivation  (PK)	250 €
Embry transfer set	100 €
Sperm freezing	50 €
Embryos freezing	100 €
Annual fee for keeping frozen embryos 50 €
Frozen-thaw embryo transfer	200 €
MESA/TESE	500 €
Drugs for IVF (recFSH - Puregon, Gonal)	1300 - 1500 €
Drugs for OD cycle  (depot GnRH inj., Estrofem, Utrogestan)	280 €
Donor sperm	100 €
IUI	100 €
OOcyte donation cycle	3100 €

Ok it means staying over there for 12-14 days but hey ho! Flights are about £60 and Hotel is £32 a night! If you pay in their currentcy i think its even cheaper....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know its only an old cliche but it only takes one Nicole, wishing you     My god that is very cheap, can you pm me the details so I have them in case....

Right got to go an pick up some train tickets for MD as he is off to London today, catch you later xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah i know it only takes one but i don't want to put all my hopes in this 1st cycle as i could not bare to mope around for months on end if it fails at least i have a plan and know what to do next so i know it's really not the end of the world if this time around doesn't work out to plan. It will help keep me sain and i will not be so stressed doing this cycle knowing there are other option which may just help me get that BFP 1st time around. I do obviously hope so (& for all of us) it does work but i suppose it just helps me focus a little more.
Right i'm off to go clean my kitchen! Mud everywhere as Dolce thought it would be a excellent idea to do some digging this morning to see if she can find worm's!


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

wow i can't keep up  
hi everyone


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm good just siting reading all these posts thinking i must get up and do some cleaning


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

just popped in quickly to tell you i tested this morning an got a bfn still but coping with it now 
still ill test on thursady an see but i think i know now 
not going to try just yet with my ice beanies waiting till after xmas now 
got my butt back over the stables with horsey therapy lol it actually made me feel betta knowing there are other things in life too !!
still im not leaving here cos i cant (addicted ) 
hope your all well xxxx
wishing you all the luck in the world xx
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki sorry about your BFN you never know it could change but good to hear you thinking about other things hun, and no you can't leave, I originally joined the IUI thread as we tried that in Jan and I still post on there because I have made so many friends there and can't bear to leave


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

you guys im not leaving im to addicted to you all lol  
vikxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Just as we are you hun xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Vikki.. I'm so sorry hun,    Glad your not leaving us!! We will miss you to much.

So what everyone up too?? 

Nicole that clinic abroad sounds brilliant! Can I ask, how comes you didnt go there first?? I would seriously look ito going away for the next tx, but dh doesnt like the idea. Oh well, just have to pay the amazing prices here!

Had the bill for the cycle through the other day, sent a cheque this morning.. God my bank is going to look pathtic now with all that money gone! Has everyone paid there bill for the tx yet??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie, hope your feeling a little better    I haven't had our bill yet but I think we get it when we start, not sure...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lovely isnt it!! So how much do you owe them for the tx Katie??


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

vikki   its not your test day yet so i will still pray for a BFP for you


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies,
Because you are all egg sharing do you not get your tx for free or at a really reduced price, we have only had to pay for the initial consultation £200 and the SA of £137, well then I guess we have to pay for freezing and storage too if we chose to do that!  Horrible isn't it that we have to pay anything at all - bloody nhs, I would have to be 36 before I could have a free go !


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Bloody hell hun, it's so unfair isn't it, well im hoping thats all we need to pay and there are no costs that they have 'forgotten' to tell us about, i'm back there on Thurs so I shall I ask!  Has your NHS got stupid criteria too?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG.... Mine bill was for £1378.. That £760 for the egg share (admin and tests) the ICSI is £518 + £100 HFEA fee.. If we want to freeze any its £415 with 2 years storage, which is payable after the cycle.

If I was to go it alone at my hospital... ICSI is £3010+£1600 for drugs. So saving a huge amount!

Natalie xxx


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys - are any of you in London? 

I'm with registered with CRM and have all my treatment and meds paid for in the egg sharing scheme! 

But then again, they're not my favourite people right now as they're renovating right at the time I will ready for treatment and therefore pushing me back yet another month!   

Is it not bad enough that we have to go through all this in the first place without the huge financial strain?!?! xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Chick my partners sis is going to do egg sharing at the crm at london - i wonder if she knows about there planned shut down? She's been reading some of the posts but I've told her to come on here and pop her ff cherry ! It took me ages to start on here but I love it now, have pretty much dumped ******** and ebay in favour of you ladies !


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i think the cost is going to be scans mostly we have got all our tests done with doctors we have only payed for DH sperm results at the moment


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

oh fab - Dr Yeong is really very nice (which is why I was originally impressed with them) but it was today that I was emailed to be advised that clinic is being shut down for renovations mid-July to mid-August. 

I know it's not that long really, but it's just at the time I would be ready for treatment so is very frustrating!  But if it doesn't effect your sister's plans, then I'd say it's a lovely clinic.  And as mentioned before, all blood tests, meds and treatment are paid for (SA also free).

Any male factor procedures are additional but at a reduced price I believe and embryo freezing for two years is around £600. 

Wish her luck from me! 

And guys, poor you to be BOTH going through this! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ive got a feeling that is when she was going to start too  I will have to give her a ring in a mo to see if it is, I know it's strange that we both ended up needing tx and for different reasons - she has a 8 year old boy so I guess it's secondary IF for her and I think they are most prob doing ICSI too? I will pass on your good wishes and try to convince her to come on line - you 2 could have your own crm london thread !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

QUick one from me as been in meeting I am paying £400 for my IVF and an extra £750 ontop of we change to ICSI but this will be decided on the day.  Got to dash and pick my Mum up...  Night


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi veng - paying for scans  I will have to ask about that on thurs too!?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

See ya Lou! xxx


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL - I'm still a complete novice at this and am trying to find my feet, but am happy to help where I can with your SIL, even if only to tell her of my experiences so far. 

I have a planning meet on 12 June (nxt Thurs) so hopefully will be able to update then x 

Love to all x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

How long is the shut down for so I can lether know?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Again Ladies,

Vikki - I am sorry to hear you still got a BFN  But you never know it could still change but at least you can see the importance of other things in life too.

Natalie - I only go those prices the other day when we thought DP's SSr has failed and i was looking into a MESE at UK clinic's which was coming up at around £2,000!! i spent absolutly hours on the international boards having a nose and came across that particular clinic i have no idea what drawn me to it but it was probabl the amount of ladies that are going there, There are lots mainly for Donor egg/sperm. Its not that far away and you could be there and back in a day if you wanted to for £40!! Yes £40! Looked on Ryainair earlier and with their cheap flights there are lots of 1p deals. me & DP talked about cancelling this TX and just going for it but we owe his sperm that he went through all that pain for a chance! But i will most certainly be going there if this fail's i even looked into hotels and all sorts. I mean 500Euro's compaired to £2,000 for a Mesa is a joke! & a mere 1300 euros for IVF with ICSI! I am paying £1250 for my ICSI and that is half price because of egg sharing! I guess it is always good to have 1 round of treatment here so you know what you are doing with the med's etc as going abroad you would down reg here and then have private baseline scan start stimming then go out there 6 days into stimming and stay there untill ET. Even Funnier they only take 1000euro's from you untill you have had ET and you pay your balance on the final day!

Regarding costs, The prices from clinic to clinic varey so much is stupid!

I've paid out £340 consult and DP's Tests, £890 SSR £340 to freeze it, Then my ICSI will be £1250 (normally £2995) Freezing of my eggs/embrios will be £145 per year If i have to have frozen due to OHSS Etc then first FET (excl drugs) Will be free and then £940 thereafter! *Total £2480* Drugs are included in the above prices for this 1st treatment well only the minimum required, If i need any more i have to pay extra (if i take longer to downreg for example). I am not sure if i have to pay any for the actual share its the ICSI & SSR that has cost us, The Egg share screening sas £500 in the book but it says (payable by receiptant) 
It's bonkers that i could of gone abroad had a better SSR for DP and used all my eggs and saved money!


----------



## chickchick (Oct 10, 2007)

CRM have advised their operating theatre will be closed 26 July - 11 August so will have no egg collection of embryo transfers during this time...


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Evening chickchick, When is your next cycle after they open then? Hopefully you can start on that one asap!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning all , god the prices can be so different can't they we are at the local NHS hospital but as a private patient never have been able to work that out which is why I think ours is cheaper, it's wrong though isn't it and it is definately a postcode lottery, we paid for our IUI in Jan and yet other girls in the same situation got it funded, it really is wrong I wrote to the local PCT but didn't get anywhere  

AAM - well I have been up since 6.30am done all my ironing put some washing on the line as it is  in Leicester and some in the washer.  Good girl aren't I....    Woke up at 1am last night in hot sweat not sure what that is al about unless I have a cold looming or just me getting ready for the jabbing....  Still no sign of AF


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Nicole... Thats quite interesting about the clinic abroad... But as you said it better to do a cycle here being that the hospital isnt far away, just incase anything goes wrong. 

Lou.... I get night sweats just before AF is due... Could it be a sign?? Your so good doing ironing, mine you at 6.30 I was already working. Oh joy. 

Chick... Thats so anoying about your clinic being closed. My clinic did that over easter. There is a lady who posts here sometimes wo is egg sharing at CRM. Her name is Shon.... She starts her cycle this month. Have you got any dates at all?? ie appionments, possible tx start date like what month. We have a list at the top on the board.. I will add you to it when I know your dates hun. 

Any idea what time Katie is having her appiontment?? 

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Natalie, working at 6.30am and I thought I was good  I have never had night  before AF is due so maybe it is a sign?? Just wish she would show her face so I can get organised and know when/what I am doing. Not sure what time Katie's appt was sorry.

How are you feeling now Nat??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hopefully AF is just round the corner!!! 

I am ok, still very tired.. I have no energy at all.. The house looks like a bomb site at the moment... Hopefully I can start stims on Monday and get some hormones back. So I can get this house in order! Bit nervous about tomorrow, as I forgot about dildocam! Just no a nice thing to hav done to you, is it?! It my birthday on tuseday as well, (the 10th) So I hope I feel a bit better! 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god no that dildocam is awful, I remember when I had for IUI she asked me to put my hands under my bum and kept wiggling it about to try to see one of my ovaries, very embarassing    Can I ask, you don't have to tell me do you still have to have it if AF is still in flow??  Sorry these things play on my mind...

Really hope your feeling better for your birthday any plans?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It makes me blush just thinking about dildocam!! That must of been horrible!  You poor thing.

Yes I will have to say tha I am still bleeding, mind you AF I think.... has stopped Dont want to say it to loud as AF will come back!! lol! If I am still bleeding it might mean that I am not down regged enough and will have to carry on for another week. We will find out my appiontment is at 10.45 tomorrow.. and my very good friend Ann Marie (ikklesmiller) is coming with me. So wont be alone!

We ar going our for a meal on Saturday to canterbury, for an italian. With a couple of friends.. Nothing to heavy as I cant drink so thought a meal woud be lovely. Then on my birthday DH and I are going for a lovely pub dinner. Saturday day time I am going to lakeside for a look round or I might be going with my brother to get his tatoo done.... And thats about it.

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Can someone please sort my bubbles out!!! Someone been touching.... I need all the 7's  

Thanks xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Ladies - Louise Blooming heck! I was still sleeping at 6:30am   However i have just put a load in and waiting for it to finish so i can put it out on the lie i love it when you can dry stuff on the line except towells (they go hard no matter what i do!)

Nat - Hopefully you will be ready tomorrow hun, Hopefully the sun will stay with us for the weekend   We should not be having all this rain in June! I've got lots of swimming pools to sell and this rain is not helping lol! However i have just sold one so people may buy them all up today ready for the weekend  

Katie - Hope your appointment is going ok hun x

Morning everyone else, Right i'm off to do my own ironing (god i hate it) But i got that massive pile (well mountain) done the other week and i cannot let it get like that again  

Catch you's later x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Done Nat - Took me ages to get them on 777 Last time!    

P.s That Dildo cam is horrible! I would say it was worse then the smear. I hate to even think about having it again even though i know i have to


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Your a total star Nicole... Do you want some bubbles 

Sun... What sun   .. Its raining here!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah it's lovely and sunny here really warm i took a stroll round the shop this morning for milk and it was lovely    Hopefully it will come your way x

Re Bubbles... I don't really mind i wanted them to stay on 17 (my lucky number) But someone took them off, If you want a workout you can put them on 117?  


P.s Thanks for the bubbles Nat.. x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I really hope you have downregged enough Natalie, good luck with the appt tomorrow just in case I dont catch you again, be sure to pop on and let us know how you get on and say Hi to Ann Marie from us girls, hope she is ok.

Nicole - so you sell swimming pools, how did you get into that?  Good luck with working your way through the ironing xxx

Sending you some  Natalie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Done Nicole... 117! Hope the sun does come out! I have a basket of washing to put out today, dont fancy using the tumle dryer.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Lou, will update you as soon as. Ann Marie is ok... I have been dragging her to the gym with me...   She loves it really! 

I want SUN!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless all good for you hey, the sun is going in here a bit cloudy so maybe it's on it's way Nat


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hopefully Lou!!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Afternoon again all,

  Louise - I sell them in my ebay shop amungst lots of other stuff (tv's and swimming pools untill tomorrow when i go get some more stock.

  Nat - Good Luck for tomorrow hun, Hope it goes ok.

  Katie - Again hope you are all ready now after today's appointment.

Quiet on here today, Where is everyone. Sun is still shining here it's lovely 2 wash loads in and hung and and dry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh how exciting Nicole tell me more, have you actually got a shop or do you do it all online, I have thought about doing something like that before but wasn't sure where to start....

We still have the  in Leicester, it is lovely I have even been out and away from my desk for a 10min walk, how lovely....


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone  
Ive come on today yeppie i just going to call clinic as they want to know my CD 1  i really hope to start in august then only 2 more AF's to wait  
Lou i hope AF  shows up for you soon


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh veng I am so jealous still no sign for me, really hope you get some good news keep us informed xxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Louise - I had done it for about a year now mainly sell ex cat stuff or ex display http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Clear-out-and-Cash-In_W0QQsspagenaM JMEQ3aFQ3aSTQQtZkm is my shop. It's great  I make about £2k a month just plodding along but if i had a bigger storage space then i could make more i buy about 10 Tv's a month and sell them within a week or so and then smaller items laptops satnav's etc. I also am a trading assistant so i sell things on behalf of people and charge a commission although some people think 20% is a lot to pay someone because of my good feedback buyers are more inclined to buy from a business on ebay so i manage to get prices 20-30% higher then a residential seller (if that makes sense) That's one of thereasons i want that big house as it has a massive double garage  I have brought those Dopplers before that i mentioned straight from the manufacturer in China and they flew out the door just waiting for another load to arrive. I miss being around people at work but its great just being able to do what you want when you want. I have been a Business Manager in car dealerships for the past 5 years so i do miss the banter with all the lads but when i moved out of Coventry i left my job so ebay was the next best thing, I've always soldstuff on and off.

Veng - Great News about AF hun. Louise i hope yours come's soon.. I am  mine will stay away untill Monday but i have the Devil Horns  so think it will be here Sat/Sun while in Dublin just hope the flight keeps it at bay. Just checked in online and i can board 5/6th Bizzar  But at least we can almost guarantee to sit together 

P.s It's still lovely and sunny here too, But i am sweating my (.)(.)'s off as just hoovered the 3 flights of stairs got to the 3rd floor and hit the PC for a rest 

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info Nicole, I am definately going to look into that, do you have connections with suppliers to get deals on them?


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

No not really Lou it was just that one Doppler place in China that i have tried. I know you can contact the manufacture's of any product and become a reseller but i just have not got round to it yet. I also know you can buy Pallets from Argos etc, I normally go to a place called Clearance Bargains which is where they send all their returns and ex stock which is great not sure if there any others around the UK but the one i go to is in Walsall They sell about 50-70% cheaper on their normal RRP other then that i go to a auction house in Birmingham which sell Returned stock. Not really looked into it on a massive scale i just wanted something to do while looking for a job and here i still am 2 years on   Not really sure how long i can carry it on for if looking to be PG as i cannot carry 40" TV's around, But there are just no jobs i fancy plus moving up to the East Midlands wouldn't be worth getting a job here but then not worth getting a job if looking to be PG anyway! It's all catch 22!

Vikki - How are you doing hun?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

The sun has finally come out!!   Washing out and nearly dry! 

Veng thats great news hun!!! Roll on Aug!

Nicole.... Your job sounds fab! Will have to keep my eye on what your selling.. My brother is looking for a swimming pool at the moment.. So will forward your link to him. 

Anyone heard from Katie??

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Nat... How you doing? I'm bored today nowt to do, Done the cleaning, Ironing & washing and now bored! I'm just about to go start dinner making Chilli 2nite.. YUM. Not heard from Katie no she may of had the whole day off work and is lapping up the sunshine somewhere


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am ok thanks.... Felling a bit tired but as normal I cant sleep... Going to advanced step later so that should make me sleep. Bit nervous about tomorrow.... but I think thats normal. Your so good doing all that... I have done sweet FA! Tomorrow however after the hospital I am going to blitz my house... It really needs it! Starting in my bathroom all the way down to the kitchen. What fun.

I love Chilli! I hope she got on ok today. Not like her to stay away this long.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nicole, I am going to look into it for myself so thank you for the information.

With regards to Katie not sure she has internet at home so if she has the day off probably won't hear until tomorrow, I am sure everything is fine well I hope so  

Natalie - I can put up with the housework but not sure I could so step never mind advanced step so well done hun.

AAM - Well just been on knicker check and brown discharge so Af definately on her way, hope its tomorrow so I can call the clinic


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOOHOO Lou!!!! Thats great!

I am off now ladies.... Got to sort out the dogs and get ready for step!

Chat tomorrow
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

afternoon ladies 
natalie goodluck tomorrow for your baseline hunny xx
me ive just sorted out me self
im now going to volunteer at a horse sanctuary then after a couple of months (6 7 ) im going to try and get in with the pdsa
betta then sitting on me fat butt lol
hows everyone else 
im testing tomorrow but i know wat its goingto be so back to the drawing board at the end of the yr 
vikxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Vikki,  Glad you are well hun (well as well as you can be) I do hope you are wrong and tomorrow will see a positive result but at least you have a afterplan and can know what you are going to do next, How much do your clinic charge for FET hun?

Natalie - Good Luck for tomorrow hun, I won't be online as i'm at the auction but may pop on my phone while i'm sitting waiting for my lots to come up to see how you & Katie get on.

Louise - Great news that AF is here hun! hopefully you will be starting around the 26th(ish)    

Veng - It that you all done now? Just waiting to start?

Anyone ever hear back from Airmanswife? i know she had EC a few day's back... Hopefully she got on ok

Evening to everyone else, I guess you are all enjoying the sun somewhere.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Vikki glad your doing ok   sounds like you have some exciting plans

Nicole thanks for the dance lets hope so with the start date they can quite easily say I can't start and then it will be delayed until September, god I hope not but I always look on the negative side   

Natalie -      for tomorrow 

Good evening to you all Veng, Katie, Airmanswife and anybody else I may have missed


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi watn1 yeah thats it just waiting i have my appointment 26th with consultan to talk about being assigned to a recipient.

thats good news lou hope AF is on her way  

good luck Vikki for tomorrow 

Katie i hope your appointment went well 
Nat good luck for tomorrow 

Ive not see airmenswife on line hopefully she will pop in and let us know how she's getting on


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Katie glad it went well I am just waiting for a call from the clinic as to if I can start this month      off to Cambridge for a client meeting in a min so will update tonight    

P.S I am sure the Suprecor has to go int eh fridge too doesn't it girls??


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls tested again today an got a confused result 
its very very very faint but theres a line im sure its not my eyes but maybe is but phoned clinic an told them an they sed to test again on sat sunday so i will then if its the same got to go for bloods on monday huh this is all so tiredsome 
but i think its my eyes playing tricks but never know ah!?? just when i make plans to go work!!!!! about right lol    
hope your all ok


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

i have everything crossed for you Vikki 

how exciting Kate   do you have a starting date ?


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats great Katie   i can't wait intill I'm that close too


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope you dont mind me jumping in.Not sure I'm in the right place.
I'm going through my 2nd egg-share and just wanted to say hi....so hi


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ravan
yep i think your in the right place im going to hopfuly be starting my first egg share august 

Kate hehe silly you june 17 th is better i should of looked you put 2nd july baseline   i think the excitment is going to our heads


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi KatieD...sorry I'm a bit slow,still getting use to the site.lol


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies...

Katie... Thanks for the text hun!!   Thats great about the appointment yesterday!!! So you on your jolly way now, thats great! Just noticed you on the same drugs as me!!!   It got to be a sign of good things to come! What does of menopur are you on?? 

Lou... Is AF here yet?

Raven... Welcome to the thread hun, When is your EC hun??

Scary.... How did you get on at EC?? Hope your well.

As for me... Baseline scan went brilliant! I am ready, which was a total surprise!!! No cysts, and lining nice and thin. Picked up my stims... Which have been changed from Gonal F to Menopur. Little bit more confusing with the mixing needles and bracking the glass vials... But it seems simple enough. I have got to wait for a phone call tomorrow between 2.30 and 3.30 to say if my recipirent is ready or not. If all is well I will start my stims on Monday night.   I am on 225iu (3 vials to 1 water) for the first 4 days and then I have to drop to 150iu (2 vials to 1 water) after that until the first scan when they will decided what to do. So its all go... Getting excited now!!!

Take care
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon lovely ladies!!!!!!

Katie, and Nat - Good news for you 2 then  
Ive been to my clinic today and had the remainder of my tests done - so just got to sit back and wait, they are going to start looking for a recipient now and she said it will most prob start in July I just need to ring them on day 1 of my cycle which will hopefully be around the 23rd - getting proper excited now!
  
Welcome Ravan x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi raven welcome hunxxx
vikx did nat say when she`s getting back she`s probably celebrating


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I know its pretty weird hey? We will def have to arrange a meet at some point, even if we are all a bit scattered about the country!
Is ya mum still alive  , is she normally supportive? My mum can be tactless too - she'll think nothing of phoning and telling in her bloody cheery way that 'so and so's pregnant!' or her latest one was when I had my high fsh level she casually dropped into the conversation that most of the women in our family norm start menopause at 40  - seriously didn't she think I may of needed that information at some point! ahh bless them 

Vikki - I have everything crossed for you that your faint line is a BFP x x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Vikki... Just seen your post hn, OMG thats got to be good news!!! To me a line is a line!! No matter how faint, its so early as well... Its got to be normal! I am so pleased hun!!!! Good luck with the next test, I know its going to be a BFP!!!

Katie... Have pm'd you hun.... What is your mum like?? Some people... mind you just bee on ** and a friend and I were chatting... She asked about my scan today.. and said... I have my fingers crossed for you sweetie, btw did you know ******* is pregnant again!!!! She has been with her fella a few month.     Just what I needed to hear! You havent seen the needles, I got then all today.. and OMG the size of the mixing one!!! Its massive! lol... Thank god I am not injecting that.

Nat xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.... Your mum does care... If she is anything like mine, then she doesnt know how to talk about it. So she doesnt, maybe try talking to her about it... Mind you my mum is the same and i dont bother.. Sad isnt it.

My mixing needles are green, but they are probley the same. Huge and fun... 

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

And there I was looking forward to starting on the tx - 'huge and fun?'


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All, Just a real quick one as i am on my phone and it takes blooming ages....

Raven - Welcome hunny, How was your experience of your 1st egg share? Have you really been downregging for 30 days?

Katie - Glad your drugs came, Bit naughty of your mum. I am pleased to say my mum has been great all the way through probably mainly because i am the only chance she will get a gran child (well my sis could use donor sperm i guess) 

Louise - You heard if you can start yet (or did i miss a post)

Just a Girl - Great that you are looking to be matched it all gets so real when they tell you that you have been matched.

Nat - Great news that you are ready to stim! I bet that was a lovely suprise  

Vikki - Wow hunni it could be a major turn around hey?    over the next few days hun! You going to re-test every day or wait till saturday? Please come on line and let us know on saturday x

Hello Everyone else, Will catch up later Got the dreaded 5 o'clock srive tryng to get out of Birmingham soon. NICE!

Sorry if i missed anything i only had a quick read xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG.. Dont worry hun!!!! Its fine.

Katie... Families are funny things! You asked about EC.. I find out 100% tomorrow but at the moment it the 23rd of June. So not long!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ok I believ you 
Can any of you tell me or direct me to a link that tells me what happens and when with regards to tx please, would I start taking drugs on day1? x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG..... Take a look on this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/ It might help you hun... I started DR on CD1 but alot of women start on CD21... I have even known people to start on CD19 and CD23.. it depends on your clinic. What one are you at again?


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Im at the nuffield hosp in Woking, i was a bit confused as allthough she asked me to ring on cd1, she did say something about day21! I will take a look at the link thanks Nat (my sis is a nat too!) x


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

to be honest nicole ill test everyday lol
nat thats gr8 i   everything goes smoothly for you 
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG... Have you seen this link? Might help you... It the nuffield hospital thread.... http://wwnuffieldw.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=142698.0

Vikki... Thanks hun!! Good luck!!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Nats thank you - your a star, first link was very helpful I roughly knew the process just got a little confused today - she must of meant that I would start day 21 of my July cycle which means that I wouldn't be starting drugs till august, so ec would be sept time then I guess? I will have a look at the other link in now, cheers!

Today was a good day to visit the clinic it's beautiful here which means i'll get to watch dp lose his cricket match in the sunshine 
I think i'm getting addictied to this site - is that normal?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Chat soon girls.... Things to do!!!! 

JAG.. it normal to get addicted to FF!!! 

See you all soon!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Me again - more questions, I apologise if this is something you girlies have all chatted about before but having been to the clinic today my head is buzzing now (not gonna be able to sleep tonight , ok The Green Form...... ? ? ? Is there examples anywhere of the sort of things people have written - I know it's a very personal thing and I thought it would be ok to do BUT I just don't know where to start!?! Any pointers would be appreciated 

Bye for now, I'm off to watch the cricket and trying to avoid my dog from coming into contact with any other dog (she's a complete cowbag with other dogs when I'm around, can't let her off the flipping lead! )    

Take care all x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just a quicky from me as I've got to get up for work at 5am!(slowly getting use to the site)
My 1st egg-share went well....19 eggs...didnt work for us though.

I have been d/ring for 30 days because my recipiant has a problem with her bloods and had to retest them....fustrating,but it happens.
my dates are....d/ring May 5th
                      stims June 16th
                      e/c 30th June
                      e/t 2nd July.
This is also my 5th e/t.started tx in 1996.I have had 2 fresh,2 fet....and now 3rd fresh cycle.
last tx was 5 years ago...got a bfp but ectopic,at that point we decided to stop tx.....but as you all know the need for children doesnt go away.

Oh Im 34 and hubby Andy is 43....I have a 14 year old boy and he has two children 19 & 24.

I think you now know the story of my life  sorry to have dragged out a bit! 
looking forward to getting to know you all xx
night night


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, sorry I disappeared yesterday I had a meeting in Cambridge, Af showed yesterday and the egg share co-ordinator was not in so I am going to see her this morning at 10am, I really hope she says I can start and shows me how to inject etc      Sorry no personals not had time to catch up girls, you have been so chatty 3 pages I have missed, so what's the latest news??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I keep looking at all mine, makes it all seem more real doesn't it, I really hope I can start this month


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I think so, so it will be 25th June I am scared they might not let me start though cause of me going on holiday, I am trying to stay calm but if they say that I will be going mad


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is 8th August so it would be after, just so frutstrated when I had the provisional start date of 27th May and still not started, will be gutted if can't start until September


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know but I am willing to take the chance and see what happens, leaving in a min so catch up when I get back hopefully with good news


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning Ladies!

JAG... The green form was hard, I have only just done mine.... Take a look at this link hun it will help alot.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48666.0 
Just write about what your like as a person. Explain why your donating... Things like that hun, its not easy to write about yourself.. But you will be fine.

Lou.. Fab news that AF arrived... Hope you can talk to your clinic soon!

Katie... So you have 25 vials of menopur?? I have 20 and that is only going to last 7 days for me!? So are you taking 2 powders to 1 water??

Hello to everyone...

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good news girls start injections on 24th June so happy can finally get started and the nurse was lovely I go for injection lessons on 19th June and I asked about my holiday she said I should be fine and it would do me good as long as if pg I take it easy, whats more easier than lounging around....

        

From a very happy Louise


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou that great!!!!!!                       Well done you!!

Katie... What bum bullet have you got?? I have only ever used cyclogest.. Its progestron. 

Can someone please sort out my bubbles please!!! Need lots of luck for my phone call later!

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Nat, I have done your bubbles


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, the nurse was lovely, she said ec should be 21st July so that will mean the following 2 weeks off and then hols


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Suprecur and then Menopor...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I would of thought Katie that you can use the through the back door.... Why dont ou post on peer support... Someone who has use them might help.. I always found the back door better, no mess or anything, and you dont have to lay down after either.

Lou.... So your on Menopur as well, so we are all the same... Thanks for the bubbles.... back at you! What does are you on then hun?

Not 'seen' Nicole since yesterday! 

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No sorry not on menopur getting all excited I am on *Puregon pen*, god I feel like going crazy round the office


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Lou!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know I really can't wait now....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It will go so quick now Lou!!! Trust me!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

lou thats gr8 news 
how is everyone ??
me tested an no line so i come to terms with it now
trying again whenever lol not in a rush at the mo going to get back in to my horses for a while (cantride if pg) lol
vikxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh Vikki, I am so sorry hun     

You will get there! I know you will, So how may frosties have you got?? Would you go else where for a fresh cycle of Egg share. I was wondering about he Lister.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Vikki so sorry hun sending big cyber hugs to you


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks girls 
i got 3 blasts natalie
im not to upset anymore im ova it really i know its only been a few days but life goes on 
an im planning to move on an wait to clyce again 
i might if my clinic wont let me eggshare again try the lister but its just the prices there !!!!
but hey i defo try again soon 
vikxx
p.s im still staying on here to see how you guys get on xx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies... Wow missed soo much this morning  Was getting our bag's ready for tomorrow and making sure i could find everything 

Vikki Hun - Sorry you did not see 'a line'  I do hope your frosties do you proud after xmas, Have you found anywhere that will transfer them for you? P.s WHy don't you for sat/sun get one of the digital tests? It will save the line checking bit brutal but i am sure by sunday a digital will give a correct result.

Katie - Blooming heck! All that stuff, I am sure i don't get mine all together but i may be wrong.

Louise     Really pleased you can start. How exciting!!! 

Nat - When do you do your first stim? Today/Tonight?

Raven - Ah hun you sound like you have been through the mill   that this tx is the one for you. 

Just a Girl, Veng - Hope you are both well.

I am just about to go get ready and go met DP for some lunch and then off to Coventry to see my sister as i haven't seen her for about 1 month!

I am now jealous... I want some injection stuff in my kitchen  In actual fact i too just want to start! I am getting bored with all the waiting around


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

nicole i think i will get a digital just for the week end an put my dp out of his misery his taking it not as well as me


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

oh & anyone watch BigBrother? What a load of PANTS!!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

vikki75 said:


> nicole i think i will get a digital just for the week end an put my dp out of his misery his taking it not as well as me


Ah Hun, I cannot imagine this process to be easy for the blokes either and i think we may all get a little wrapped up in things as women and to some extent forget out our DH/DP's but you still both have each other and this journey is far from over for you both.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Nicole, getting excited about Dublin then?  I watched BB, I was addicted a few years ago but not sure I will be this year


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

ting is with dp he has none of his own i do but still i want his baby more then anything in the world but he like can some times be very nasty with things he sez like `oh u got kids its all right for you `! but i still hurt of the fact i WANT his baby an its hard not being able to give him that .!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Vikki... I know what you mean hun, it does get easier in time... Once you know, life does go on.... My Dh took it hard, but he is ok now. Good luck with your lovely blasts!!! 

Nicole... Not sure when I start DR, I am waiting for a phone call to tell me if my recipient is ready or not.. If she isnt then I carry on DR for another week. But if everything is ok then I start stims on Monday night. It wont be long now hun, and you kitchen will look like a drug den! lol!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah i'm very excited   It will be nice just to spend some time together and muck around really! We sort of have to make time for each other nowsdays as DP is under a lot of pressure at work and he is getting a bit stressed lately! & because he has 2 kids although it sounds strange he has to make time for all of us which isn't always easy! In our house you have to fight for attention lol!

Not really looking forward to the flight as never flown with RyainAir & my Aunt has just came back from Malta with them and said it wasn't very pleasant but it will be ok, You get what you pay for & for £40 for 2 we cannot expect much  

BB - Every year i say it is crap and i'm not going to watch it but it always ends up dragging me in!! But it does look rather silly & i'm not happy that Dermot is not on BBLB! Those 2 other people look like right gimps! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole I am sure you will be fine, only in the air for 40mins, we fly regular with Ryanair as BIL lives in Ireland


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

vikki75 said:


> ting is with dp he has none of his own i do but still i want his baby more then anything in the world but he like can some times be very nasty with things he sez like `oh u got kids its all right for you `! but i still hurt of the fact i WANT his baby an its hard not being able to give him that .!


From my point of view it is hard also as my DP has 2 kid's and i admit i have thrown the "you have kids it's ok for you" line many of time's. I don't ultimatly mean it but i won't lie and say it don't bother me. It does hurt his feelings when i say it but sometimes we all probably say things in the heat of the moment. ( i say some awful things!) He will be ok.. As i said it's far from over for both of you yet, You will both get your baby(s) very soon, Those Frosties are just waiting for you. x

Katie - HAHAHA! Nuke the house... I love it!

Nat -  That she will be ready hun so you can get this show on the road 

Well Ladies i must dash i am afraid i will pop on later but i won't be back untill Monday Evening. Hope you all have a lovely sunny weekend with lots of positive thought flowing you ways....

xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Have a great time Nicole!!! xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

KatieD said:


> Natalie - What you doing for your birthday....


Well tomorrow I am going to Lakeside shopping with my friend and then we are going out for a meal with our hubbies to an italian in Canterbury. As I cant drink it wont be a heavy night. Then actually on my birthday me and hubby are going out for a pub dinner, its not that far from us... a lovely country pub.

Nothing to exciting, I cant drink just paid for the IVF so we are not that flush at the moment LOL!

Nat xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nicole have a fab time hun xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know Katie, sad isnt it!!! Oh well, it will be worth it.. Plus we better get used to having no money.. because twins are exspensive!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I would love that!!! I would love and boy girl twins..... But happy either... Lots of pink for my little girls and lots of blue for my baby boy!   

I know I am jumping the gun, but anyone got names for there babies??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My DH wants to keep talking about names but I don't have the heart to even discuss it until I know it's actually going to happen, twins would be nice though, a girl who lives on our street has a boy and girl from IVF twins


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.... I must admit, DH and I have spoken loads about names but cant agree on anything.... 

I like Daisy.... But DH thinks of a cow when I say that.
Siana... But he thinks its horrible.
He likes Lena.... Not to keen on that one at all.


On boys names we both like Willam, Lex (Alexanda), Joe!   Harry, 
I like Harley... But DH doesnt!

So we will have arguements over it I think!! lol!

Lou... I used to be like you, but thought why not!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know Katie!!! Cant wait for it to actally happen.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lots of PMA on this board which is very good girls, keep it up


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Why is 2.30 taking forever to get here!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ladies where has all the PMA gone!!!

Natalie, go and grab a drink and do something else hang out washing, put some washing on, empty dishwasher, prepare something for dinner and before you know it you will be running for that phone......

Katie I have just put the radio on in the office I am so happy today and can't wait to go home and give DH a great big cuddle


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi everyone 
im so sorry vikki   my DH has not said that yet as i do have 2 girls from my first marriage big   

nat have a great birthday  

lou   im so happy you have dates to start lucky you i can't wait to start  

katie,watn1, i hope your doing well 
i hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I didn't realise you had to have a licence to play the radio in your office?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

God your company is strict isn't it, who do you work for? A big blue chip place?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG a license for a radio, what is the world come to! 

Lou.. Have passed time but posting some things on **... Should really be cleaning the bathroom! lol! I'll do it later!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nat its now 2.29pm come on phone 'ring ring'    

Katie ah right that's probably why then hey....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Nat are you on the phone, you seem to have gone quiet are you starting stimms?


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

Fingers Crossed for you NAT !!! xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

NO they havent rang! What a surprise!!!!   Waiting waiting waiting!!!  

RING PHONE RING!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Afternoon all!

Im on a break so wont be on for long !

Lou great news - bet you can't wait!

Nat and Katie - I see you 2 were chatting about twins, are you allowed to have two eggs put in then, as my clinic said beceuase of my age they would only put one in and you 2 are both younger then me?!  

Vikkin so sorry to read about your bfn x

Afternoon Veng anyone one else I may of missed x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey JAG yes very excited, feel like running around and jumping up and down     What do you do for work then?  Shame you can't stay on here although I finish at 3.30pm but got a lift back home it killed me doing the 45min walk this morning

P.S I am having 2 put back


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

JAG... I would push for 2, your aloud 2 embies put back if your under 40 and 3 if your over.... Enjoy your break..

Natalie.... currently pulling her hair out! Flipping hospitals!!! lol!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tried ringing, there on the phone already....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I hope they ring before I leave I gotta know Nat.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my god Take That have just come on have a little patience.....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!!        Oh dear,


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

I work in a childrens centre as an outreach and play worker, Its really varried - I support 'stay and play' sessions, a baby clinic, teen parent group, gypsy and traveller session, creches, I support parents in their home with childrens behaviour etc, and I facilitate parenting programmes!!!!! I love my job but it can sooo hard at times! We also have a twins club then run on a weds morn so you can come and visit me with ya multiples - you'll just need to set off at stupid oc'lock in the morn!
I will talk to them about the 2 et as it would at least increase my chances of getting 1!

Nat - hope your hosp rings soon!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds interesting JAG but must be hard when your trying to get pg hun.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Extremely - especially as quite a few of the mums have 2 and some even 3 children in the whole time ive been ttc!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor you JAG   

Right Nat I am going to PM you my mobile no so you can text me and let me know or else I will not sleep tonight is that ok hun?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats fine hun!


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Gonna have to love you and leave you ladies , have a great weekend - i'm having my 4yr old nephew over to stay tonight so i'm sure he'll con me into getting Maccy D's for tea - but hey thats what aunties are for x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

J A G i would ask for 2 and then hopefully one will stick  or 2   my clinic said 1 or 2 if we wanted blast then 1.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Jag.. Have a nice weekend!!!

Katie.. So am I!!! So pi**ed off.. My heart is in my mouth! lol! 

God if you can hear me.... make them ring soon!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right I am off very shortly got to catch my lift home can't walk back again, it will kill my feet, have a fab weekend and catch you all Monday when it will be only 15days until I start my injections    

Nat don't forget to text, is the phone working have you rang it from your mobile?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Bye Lou!!! Will text you soon!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

PS... I am giving the 5 more minutes and I am riniging again they shut a 4!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie!!!

Got a feeling its going to bad news!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG on the phone now!!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... I start Stimming on Tuesday (my birthday)          Really pleased now.... Scans on the 16th, 18th, and 20th. With EC on the 24th!!!! 

So a day later the planned but not complaining!!!  

Roll on Tuesday!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Yep!!! So happy... OMG I am actually doing this again!!!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

natalie sending you loads of    
lets get some eggshare bumps on the list xxxx
vikxx


----------



## shon1982 (Jan 3, 2008)

nat, 

I'm so happy for you hunny !!!! You have a lovely weekend and a gret Birthday on Tuesday - all the best of luck.

Shon xxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks girls!!! xxxx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

thats great news on your birthday too what a lovely pressie


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Veng....

Well after all the excitment, I have to go.... things need doing in the house! Lovely...

Take care and have a fab weekend!

Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Ladies...  My you's have been busy today. 

  Natalie Brilliant news It's all going very smoothly lets hope the whole cycle will go to plan ending in a BFP   

J-A-G - I would push for 2 put back hun like to say it gives you a better chance at having 1 stick. I am having 2 put back and if i have enough to go for blasts i am having 2 plasts put back   I don't think they can tell you that you can only have 1 but they can obviously advise on what they think.

Veng - Hope your well.

Louise/Katie - Enjoy your weekend.

Names... Hummm.... Not really gave it much thought with DP but i have always liked the names. Brooke & Erin for a girl & Brody & Ewan for a boy  

Take Care All. Keep up all this PMA! Its brilliant


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Watn1 (out of curiosity where did that name come from?)
Regarding the mulitple ET, It's really strange as your all at different clinics yet it seems you all have the option of having 2, they seemed to really be against it at Woking and I just assumed it was the case everywhere but obviously not!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi JAG - I heard a lot about only being able to have 1 put back in due to my age but i asked the Nurse and she said the decision was upto myself but she said that as i am young heathly & fertile then they would advise 1, Because of the fact that i don;t know hoe good DP's sperm will be i am having 2 i will screem and shout if they say i can't  

Watn1 - Wat is the first part of my surname N my inital and 1 because i had to have 5 characters


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Ahh ok all makes sense now, I was wondering if it was meant to be want1 (as in want a baby) and you miss-typed it  
Have just put the nephew to bed and he's now conned me into letting him watch stuart little3 whilst he goes off to sleep - im sure he's not allowed to do that at home but he assures me he is - oh well!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie, such a birthday pressie xxxx


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

JAG, I had heard clinics were being encouraged to only allow one to be put back so I called mine and pushed to do Egg Share two months sooner then I really wanted.  While speaking with the coordinator I learned most of the cut back (for my clinic) was being planned for the NHS patients because their treatment is free.  However, she said they will take each couple on a case by case basis.  The push for only one being put back is because of the high number of multiples.  The clinics are supposed to get their multiple percentage down to 10% and have been instructed to set up their means of getting it there.  I'm just thankful ET was yesterday and I got two put back before my clinic takes a firm stand on the numbers.  Oh, one of thing a nurse told me yesterday was those who only put one back it will go to blast before ET.


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh i really hope i get 2 put back in they said i could and I'm at the same clinic as you Airmanswife
good luck with your 2 week wait


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Airmans Wife,
Thanks for the reply and I see that ET was yesterday - wow, how are you feeling? (stupid question really!!!)  
       for a BFP to come your way in 13 days! x

Next stupid question  to anyone who can be bothered to answer!!!  Am I right in thinking blasts are when the fertilised egg gets to be 5 days old before transfer/freezing?? I Keep reading it and thinking it will become obvious to me but i'm still not sure!

Hope all you lovely ladies have had a lovely weekend and enjoyed some scorching sunshine! x x x


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, JAG, blast is a 5 day transfer.  I'm feeling much better then I did Friday and Saturday.  Thanks for asking.  For the first 24 hours after ET it hurt to pee.  Or really it hurt to start peeing, but once my bladder wasn't so full it was much better.  I think my bladder and swollen ovaries are fighting for position.    While pregnant with my daughter my ovaries hurt for the entire 1st tri.  I remember asking my dh if I will ever have a day when I wouldn't hurt; it felt like forever.  LOL...  Yes, I can only laugh about it now.  Of course now I know what to expect and I'm still not dreading it.

Veng, Gillian told me I wouldn't be effected, but then said "you are having your treatment for free..."    I'm paying for it just with my heart instead of cash.  Anyway, she said some of the considerations taken will be embryo quality and quantity.  I'm not a candidate for only one because our male factor causes us to produce only a handful of embryos with usually just two making it to ET.  At least at this time they are not making an across the board requirement.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Katie and everybody else , I had a lovely weekend relaxing but not long enough wish I had today off too with the  being so relaxing....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh god yes and with it being nice again today I wish I was at home, they should change things so we work less days than we have off


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not long now hun, are you getting excited...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I am so excited to get started, been looking at my drugs over the weekend, just can't wait....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very organised hun, I have them in different bags and in the fridge as most of my drugs have to be in the fridge, so I have put my syringes and needles in different bags, sad aren't we LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless you, are you having your 2ww off work?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Morning ladies

Should be going to the gym, but cant be bothered this morning, so here I am.   Weekend was nce didnt do to much, didnt go out for our meal in the end as I wasnt feeling to good.. So its planned for this weekend instead. Just been out and bought some nesquik milkshake for when I start stimming.... I cant drink milk on its own.... Any idea what foods are high in protein?? 

I am all set for tomorrow night... Cant wait, as I just want the first one over and done with now. (so I know what I am doing)

Lou and Katie... Your 2 tickers are going down so fast!! Cant believe that we have ended up cycling together. 

Katie.. Your so good having you drugs in that, very impressive. I got a drugs bag for all of my drugs from the hospital. So its all tucked away nicely as well.

Airmanwife.... Well done with being PUPO!!! How many eggs did you get in the end?? Good luck hun.

Scary... Well done to you as well hun, 12 eggs is fantstic... I bet your recipient was over the moon with 6 eggs. Good luck with your 2ww!

Lou... How is DR going??

JAG..... How are you hun, have you thought about asking your hospital about having DET?

Is Nicole back yet ladies??

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie my consultant said he is going to sign me off for the 2ww as he said I must rest, I wasn't going to argue and hope the weather is nice so I can relax at home in the garden with lots of books...

Natalie - high protein foods include meats, eggs, dairy, seeds, nuts, shame you didn't go out for your meal, hope DH spoils you tomorrow


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I was expecting to work but the cons said he wanted me off to relax so I wasn't going to argue then I will be going on holiday so will end up having a month off, yipeeeee..........

Wouldn't it be great if we all get BFP's and can enjoy our pg's together


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It would be great.... I will be off for my 2ww..... My GP will hopefully sign me off again!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, I waited until I had had ET.. So I rang on the Friday for an appointment and low and behold my GP was just leaving to go on hoilday for 2 weeks... So I explained that I need to see her ASAP, Next thing I new my GP was on the phone.. Not very happy I might add.... Anyway I said I had IVF and had ET yesterday and was still very sore from EC on Monday.... And that my consultant needs me to rest as much as possible for the next 2 weeks... She said yes I understand and I will leave a sick note at reception. And if I needed anything ie blood pressure checked or I was just worried to ring the nurse... 

I was gobsmacked... Because my GP isnt the most understanding of people, I honestl thought she would say no and that I would have to beg. 

All you have to think hun it if you go back to work, if it doesnt work are you going to blame yourself Thinking, what if... all the time I didnt think it was worth it. Trust me when you have them embies inside you, you feel so unsure. Not only that you do go a bit mad during the 2 weeks... One minute your fine next your a emotional wreck... Do you really want to be at work for that 

This time I am going to my gp before EC and I will arrange it then. Plus after ET, you should have 3 days bed rest!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I didnt do much at all, after the first week was over I took the dogs out... Went shopping as in just looking around, slept alot. 

At the end of the day its up to you hun, whatever you feel comfortable with. 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good idea hun, A week is plenty if you have a desk job... Yor embies will implant when they are 6 days old so its in your first week anyway.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I plan on buying lots of fictional slushy books and relaxing in the garden, I know I went crackers on my 2ww in Jan for my IUI and I didn't have any drugs so god knows what I will be like this time round....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Your be fine, just get a really good book, (or 4!) to read.. What do you like reading hun, I have about a million books here! Your more then welcome to some!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Exactly what I plan to do and pop on ff to try to help keep


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

LOL Katie.... I have a box full of books that I have read and another box that I havent read... Has anyone read my best friends girl and marshmellows for breakfast??

I loved them 2 books so much. 

I also love reading crime novels... Mostly by Tess gerritsen.

What about you ladies, what do you read?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooohh no not read those I only tend to read when on holiday, I love anything really not sci-fi but anything besides those, I am going to buy those 2 off amazon now ready for my 2ww...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

They are really good, Real girly and nice books. 

I have marshmellows for breakfast Lou if you want it. I can send it to you hun, if you dont read it on your 2ww it will be good for your hoilday.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Natalie, I have actually just ordered them from Amazon though


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

This is the link to the synopsis of *my best friends girl....*

http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=4285934

Its such a good book, very sad but also very happy book.

*Marshmellows for breakfast....*

http://www.waterstones.com/waterstonesweb/displayProductDetails.do?sku=3709244

They are both worth reading!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

It is Katie... They were in asda for about £3 a while ago hun.... I did have it but I lent it to a friend and havent seen it since. 

Have you read anything by Sophie Kinsella?


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Me too, I love the shopaholic series.... I have read she is writing another one... Which would be FAB.... Have asked for the new book for my birthday as my brother didnt know what to get me.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Really!!! OMG I cried my eyes out at PS I love you..... Must try and find that one!!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Might read that before my 2ww then!!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG just read the synosis..... Have to get that book!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I have that one!!! I have got Rachel's Hoilday... Lucy Sullivan is getting married and Suchi for beginners.... But have never read them.. My mum reads them so might have to go to hers later to see if she has that one.

Thank you though hun. xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My god you are both book worms aren't you, thanks for the sypnosis, they both sound great thanks for suggesting, just been out with my boss for lunch been discussing my 2ww and then my hols, she was fine and said if that's how it is then that's fine, she asked what I wanted them to say to people and I said just say I have had an operations women's things...  Getting excited about it again now....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know Katie, I have been waiting ages for this, my boss has been working out when I would be on maternity leave, I hope it all works I really do.....


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

WOW what a nice boss Lou... Mine you my boss (male) is being really good.... I told him I needed next wednesday off because my scan is at 8 in the morning.. He was fine about it!! So when does you mat leave start Lou? 

*PMA PMA PMA!!*


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Feb/March time PMA     I am actually quite good friends with my boss she is female and totally understands what we have been through etc


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie come on girl we have to be   about this hun....


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi girls 
its hot aint it?!!!!
foned the clinic today got  A FOLLOW UP APPOINTMENT NEXT TUESDAY #
MY DP WANTS TO TRY IN ABOUT 3 MONTHS WITH OUR BLASTS OR SEE IF WE CAN PERSUADE THEM IN TO LETTING US EGG SHARE AGAIN 
NATALIE YOU START DREGGING TOMOORW DONT YOU ??
HOPE EVERYONES GOOD XX
VIKXX
PS SORRY IT WENT IN TO CAPITALS COULDNT BE BOTHERED TO DELETE IT ALL AN START AGAIN LOL


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

What have you read Katie?  Come on girl   sending you big cyber hug  

Hey Vikki    about your capitals hun.  Great news about your follow up appt


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie.. Oh sweetie.... I know for a fact what you feeling is normal... As soon as your postive you start to think what if it doesnt work.. Been there done that got the t shirt I'm afraid. You just have to focus on the tx. Not the outcome!!!

Its not easy at all hun, but you will get there....

Vikki... Good luck with your follow up hun,  I am sure they will let you egg share again!! cant see why not. I start stimming tomorrow hun, bit nervous but ok about it.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean, but life is life and we can't change these things, you just have to try and be positive for yourself and just wish them well, Scott won't have even thought about what he has put I am sure it is totally innocent hun, he might say to you how peed off he is about it but not to others, thats how my Dh is anyway


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Do they realise what you are going through?  If they do then they are insensitive, my Brother and his DW got pg 18months ago and they told us before anybody else as they wanted us to be used to it and not take it offensively or find it upsetting, all of our friends are really rooting for us, so maybe a little in-sensitive hun, ignore them and don't let them take your PMA, focus on you and your tx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Was just writing a reply and my nan came round to drop off my card.  

Katie.. Trust DH didnt know what he was saying... My hubby does it all the time, they dont think like us. Plus there not the ones going through the injections and the drugs. When you have your baby it will be that much more special!! It really will.


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I was sent this by a friend who also had IVF and suffered years of infertility.....

*What do I think god meant when he gave me infertility*

While I would never choose infertility I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that await me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own and the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say "don't tell me what god meant when he gave me infertility. I already know.

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. 
I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant us to cure infertility.

Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known,


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah that is so sweet Natalie  

Katie - I would question the actual friendship you have with the couple, then again they are family, I might say something to them if it were me, I am very lucky all my friends are following are journey step by step and want to know everything.  Are you close to her, can you talk to her without arguing?  If not I would just mention your feelings to scott and then ignore them whilst your having tx


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

hi ladys i hope your all well  i got sun burnt yesterday i was reading since i don't have you out side in the sun   that a teach me


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You should always apply suncream hun


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OOOh Sunburn not good Veng!!! make sure you slap that cream on next time!  

Katie.. I agree with Lou.. What kind of friend is she??


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

yes i know and i was just tell my parents don't worry when we go to cyprus next week i'll
keep out of the sun and in the shade lol


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

oh Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Katie they are so insensitive I would have to say something to them, just explain how you feel and that you are very happy for them but explain how hard it is for you hun.  Scott is just being defensive as he is obviously close to them, don't let it cause an arguement between you it's not worth it not this close to tx hun


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean hun, men just get defensive though and don't listen, I always find things like that are best to speak to my Dh when he has had a drink as he seems more relaxed


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL     Seriously though I wouldn't even bother letting it get to you, I know its easy for me to say, I would just say something like how people can get pg at the drop of a hat and what you too are going through, its not fair and leave it at that then if he wan'ts to add anything he can


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

Katie, they sound like my cousin's gf (L). Some people just don't get it.  Recently she was venting to me how her bf sister (D) needs to get over her miscarriage. I tried to explain to L that D has been dealing with infertility and didn't even think she could get pregnant which makes the miscarriage all that more worse. L still didn't get it. I told her miscarriage isn't something you get over, but work through. She selfishly goes through all the reasons she doesn't like D and wants her to stay away from _her_ daughter.  Augh!!! Some people are just idiots. BTW the things she doesn't like about D are: wants to hold dd, buys things for dd, plays with dd, ect... The child just turned a year! What does she really think D will do get her a tattoo? D does all the normal auntie things with a child she really loves; one who arrived one and a half months after she lost her own little bean. Personally I think D being able to love on L's baby may just help her heal. Sorry, had to vent.


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening girlies,

First I just have to say my best friends girl is such a good book and really sad , I was crying by the end of the 2nd page (let me know how far you all get before crying), Im a little book worm too, will read pretty much anything - currently on My sisters keeper by Jodi Picquolt!!!

*Natalie* - *~*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*~* for tomorrow and good luck, thanks for all those links but for some reason I could't open the woking one!!

*Lou* - Your boss sounds lovely, the director of our centre has been really good about everything for me - makes it's that bit easier doesn't it? I think I will have to be signed off for the 2ww too, as I need to lug around heavy/awkward play equipment and furniture to set my sessions up and i'm not willing to risk anything, got to give those embies every fighting chance to take up new residence in me!

*Airmans wife* - what does BTW mean - hope you can pee a little better today , I couldn't pee properly for a couple of days after my hysteroscopy!?! I wonder if its the same thing allthough it didnt hurt, apart from my bladder being full I just found it really hard to go!

*Veng* - No suncream  what are you like? If your burn still hurts try aloe vera gel, so how many of you are of to cyprus?

*Katie* - Poor you hun, 'bloody insensitive smug fertiles,' sometimes it's just a throw away comment they make but it can really hurt and it does sound as though as their heads are implanted firmly up their arses! 
I am really lucky and that my friends are really supportive and are excited as I am that it's actually gonna be happening soon PMA PMA PMA! But due to the nature of my job I must get at least one of the mums once a week say to me 'surely this job must make you broody? or when are you gonna have one then? or surely it's your turn next? and it just frustrates the hell out of me as they don't mean anything by it but they just have no idea what i'm going through just to 'have my bloody turn!' 
I have told a couple of the mums I have known for ages whats really going on but most of the time I just plaster on a fake smile and say oh were trying - but one them that I gave that reply to now asks everytime she see's me (which is most weeks) 'you knocked up yet?'  have a bit of tact! Sorry Katie just turned that in to all about me, however that was my longwinded attempt of saying I know how your feeling 

God look what happens, I cant get to a computer all day so you end up with an essay to read!

Hayley X

aka JAG


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

J A G  ive just read My sisters keeper by Jodi Picquolt  
BTW ( by the way) 
i know i should of used sun cream and im fair so i should know better 
hubby i and DD and DD are going my best friend is getting marryed there


----------



## AirmansWife (Apr 30, 2006)

JAG, I used to tell people we weren't ready for kids yet or we can't afford kids right now; basically any excuse that made it sound like I wasn't interested so they wouldn't ask more questions.  After getting pregnant I was then very open with the fact that we did IVF.  
You know it's very odd, no hard, being an infertile couple with a bump; at least it was for me.  I was suddenly not looking at other pregnant women with envy or hurting every time I heard of another pregnant friend or family member.  I was then the person who was hurting other women who are on the same journey as me.  To try and keep other women getting a stab when they see my bump coming I would find ways to bring up how we had to do IVF to conceive.  I was amazed to learn some of my friends were suffering in silence.  Okay that was a random tidbit.


----------



## cfh (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me joining.  

I'll be egg sharing at CRM London. We had our first appointment with Dr Yeong and we were quite impressed. Blood tests and scan were done on the spot, no waiting, no travelling. Great! And all paid for which helps.

We have an appointment with the nurse (planning meeting) on the 19th (Thursday).

ChickChick have you been told that you can't start treatment until the clinic re opens end of August. I'm afraid it will be the same for me but I haven't receive any email from them yet. Good luck on Thursday!

Thank you


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=143150.0


----------

